# Sticky  Crs 201: Water



## CrystalMethShrimp

IF your having random daily deaths are the following are done correctly.

-ammonia, no2 are both 0ppm
-no3 less then 10ppm
-temp 20-25
-water changes are dripped in slowly. (Tds is matched) once every other week
-not over feeding (I feed once per week now)
-no planaria or hydras

THEN
-it's most likely you have a bacteria infection.
-use any products with beta glucan (amazing stuff for boosting immune system)
-use indian almond leafs aka capatta (speeds up healing)
-pussy willow bark (kill bacteria both good and bad, so never leave in tank for more then 2 days)
-get an air pump attached to an airstone or double sponge filter (Japanese breeders always stress the importance of high O2 concentration)

Keep in mind water changes are important because:
-they reduce phosphate concentration
-they lower bacteria density
-they adjust your REDOX reading (too tired on a monday morning to explain, hense the bullet form, look it up or could someone be as kind to explain it's purpose in an aquarium setting) basically its the ability or there lack of for electron exhange between molecules.


----------



## randy

Very good summary, thanks for your effort. I'd also add the importance of plants in the tank. For shrimp tanks, moss is the top pick in my opinion, some floaters are also very beneficial, both have good NO3 absorbing ability. But maybe you have included this in 101.


----------



## splur

I didn't know IAL speeds up healing, I already have half a leaf in each tank. Do you just get beta-glucan at any pharmacy? What dosage do you usually do?

I'm worried about my shrimps, although there are no deaths, one of the adults look like it has black spot disease... although it's active and doesn't have any missing limbs, its coloration is... not normal (turned from bright red to dark red). I started doing WCs again as per your advice earlier.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Crs can recover from infections, so don't be too worried if you see crs with black spot disase or if they turn pink and milky inside. Do water changes 30% but make sure the tds is the same and drip it so the ph doesn't swing. Add indian almond leaf. You can use borneo wild "guard" or mosura tonic which both contain beta glucan. In my research I've found there are potent BetaG and crap betaG. The best form is beta Glucan D1,3. The crs needs to eat this so DO NOT add it directly into the tank. Rather mix it with baby food then sprinkle. You can't over dose but usually a pinch for a 30gal is perfect. 


Another key point to Remember is to watch out for temp spikes. I recall last year posting a warning about the coming hot summer and raising tank temps. Some listened but not all and lost a good portion of their colonies. The bacteria density in your tank grows exponentially when the tank reaches above 24. That is why it's crucial to add lots of O2 with an air pump and change water more often during those hot months to lower the bac. Density. Also go to walmart-tire and buy one of those cheap, low energy consumption portable fans ($20).


----------



## splur

Went home for lunch to add an air pump to each tank via air sponge filter and the air pump set to like vigorous. As I was walking back to work I noticed that wouldn't that cause a pH swing? Crap... oh well, I don't expect there to be excess CO2 in the water as I don't inject any, only from what's in the tank.

As for the beta-1,3d-glucan, any idea where I can buy that? I checked some pharmacies which I would've expected them to have it but no luck.


----------



## razoredge

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> -use indian almond leafs aka capatta (speeds up healing)
> -pussy willow bark (kill bacteria both good and bad, so never leave in tank for more then 2 days)


Thanks for the recommendations.

I picked up some Indian Almond leaf today at AI. I've put it in a container for a couple of days before I put it in the tank.

As for the Pussy willow bark, a friend of mine has a tree. Can I just cut off a branch and then simply leave it in the tank for a couple of days. Do I remove the flower?

Thanks for your help.
Tony


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Another good post CrystalMeth. _Stickied_

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

